# Global warming my arse!



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Dont belive a fucking word of it. The earth's been warming up and cooling down before we ever existed! Ten thousand years ago Britain was covered in ice and whooly mammoths. Where the fuck's the ice gone? warmed up and melted without any cheap air flight's or one poxy car! And wheres this carbon we're suppose to be putting in the atmosphere coming from? from fossil fuel? and how did fossil fuel get there? by a tree sucking it out of the fucking air, dying and turning into the fuel. in other words we are only putting back what was there in the first fucking place. Now we've got scientist's telling us we are responsible for the end of the world...fuck off! last week 100% of you told me we had a planet called Pluto above my head now 100% of you say there isnt one at all. Idiots... just fuck off!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Totally agree. Surely we've had global warming since the last Ice Age...???


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I'm going to buy myself a 4.2 litre, gas guzzling 4x 4, and do my bit to warm the world up, because I was fucking freezing this morning!


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

Indeed!

...seems to me that a lot of politicians (and any other celebs who want to appear 'with-it') are just jumping on the band wagon as a PR thing without really knowing anything about it!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I found this very interesting - some of it is a bit out of date but there seems to a lot of sense in most of it;

http://www.abd.org.uk/climate_change_truths.htm


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Your forgetting Volcanos which used to cover a good % of the earths surface that kicked out more carbon than all the cars put together today :?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Your forgetting Volcanos which used to cover a good % of the earths surface that kicked out more carbon than all the cars put together today :?


Methane is a much more effective greenhouse gas than CO2 but nobody's going round taxing Daisy and her mates every time they fart!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its all aplot by that Scottish Twat Brown to get more taxes :wink: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Your forgetting Volcanos which used to cover a good % of the earths surface that kicked out more carbon than all the cars put together today :?
> ...


Cows do not have any wallets :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Shhh! they might tax dairy products instead :wink:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Stop being so irresponsible ... don't you know that if everyone in the UK reduced their carbon footprint the entire 'problem' of global warming (which is primarily caused by parked gas guzzling 4X4's in the borough of Richmond) would disappear. After all the UK does cover most of the world's surface and contains most of the world's population. The solution to the problem is the responsibility of each inhabitant of the British Isles and nowhere else. Which is why we are the only country in the world to have to pay 'Green' taxes.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

From the pistonheads website:

Channel 4 next Thursday 8th March at 21:00

"Manmade climate change is a lie ... the biggest scam of modern times. The truth is that global warming is a multibillion-dollar worldwide industry: created by fanatically anti-industrial environmentalists; supported by scientists peddling scare stories to chase funding; and propped up by complicit politicians and the media ... The fact is that CO2 has no proven link to global temperatures ... solar activity is far more likely to be the culprit."

Is the tide starting to turn?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Philr said:


> From the pistonheads website:
> 
> Channel 4 next Thursday 8th March at 21:00
> 
> ...


I could well belive every word of the above statement. Its all a scam :wink:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Global warming will not cause the end of the planet .................. it may well end the human race (and a lot of the animal kingdom) but the planet will just shrug it off as another blip in its long history.

Now when the sun decides it's running out of fuel and expands into a red giant ............... that will certainly be the end of the planet ............ true global warming.

Therefore, we should ban the burning of fossil fuels for generating electricity, move all generation to nuclear power and fire all the nuclear waste into space directly at the sun to help keep its fuel levels up ......... longer reign for humans, longer life for the planet. Now what's the next problem you want solving :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:roll: World famine please. (in 2 paragraphs)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I only have a V6 cos I live on a hill in Yorkshire, when you southern gits are all swimming to work my house will be worth a bloody fortune muahahahahahahahahaha! :twisted:

Im off to rev it up on the drive for 10 minutes, only wish it ran on leaded fucking petrol! Drown you bastards, drown.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> I only have a V6 cos I live on a hill in Yorkshire, when you southern gits are all swimming to work my house will be worth a bloody fortune muahahahahahahahahaha! :twisted:


So who's left alive to buy it off you?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We real Northerners and the pagans northy of the wall :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I only have a V6 cos I live on a hill in Yorkshire, when you southern gits are all swimming to work my house will be worth a bloody fortune muahahahahahahahahaha! :twisted:
> ...


You cant swim?


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We real Northerners and the pagans northy of the wall :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes - but you do realise that just being 'UP North' isn't the same as actual height above sea level! If you buy the global warning hype - the sea will rise up north as well!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

JohnDonovan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We real Northerners and the pagans northy of the wall :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Not where I am (tis hillyin Yorkshire) but Lincolnshire is screwed


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Mars is warming - must be in need of a few taxes!

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... rming.html


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

JohnDonovan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We real Northerners and the pagans northy of the wall :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I know but the three hiles to the coast is all downhill plus there are steps to the beach so I guess we are safe in Wallsend.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't wait for the sea levels to rise! At least I'll get more use out of the jetski if the coast is at Basingstoke!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Can't wait for the sea levels to rise! At least I'll get more use out of the jetski if the coast is at Basingstoke!!


Just north of Basingstoke would suit me fine :lol:


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for the sea levels to rise! At least I'll get more use out of the jetski if the coast is at Basingstoke!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

so where does all this extra taxation go? Surely if its a "green" tax, it should be put into the planet? how? what is Mr Brown doing with it? trying to pay back his Â£billion's of debt he accumulated over the past few years due to his p*ss poor maths skills?

why should we pay green taxes? how would that help? personally i hate scraping ice off the windscreen at winter, and if I wanted snow, i'd live on a mountain or in scandanavia, so im all for this burning of fossil fuels to heat up the planet. i just got my log fire working in my new house, so ill make sure i emit approx 6 tonnes/year of CO2 from that alone :wink: nice and economical aswell about 70% of the heat directly out of the chimney 8) great invention


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The issue is over population. Stop all relief to any natural disaster and limit the number of children people can have. India has 1.1 billion people, china 1.37 billion. If these two countries have a big war that would help no end. Lets say slim them down to 250million each? That should cut the carbon foot print by a large amount.

Might even bring back the call centers to the uk.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Might even bring back the call centers to the uk.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The issue is over population. Stop all relief to any natural disaster and limit the number of children people can have. India has 1.1 billion people, china 1.37 billion. If these two countries have a big war that would help no end. Lets say slim them down to 250million each? That should cut the carbon foot print by a large amount.
> 
> Might even bring back the call centers to the uk.


ROFL


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

From a finance/export point of view we are the third biggest seller of arms in the world so its also a chance to showcase our new wares.

Might start buying Vickers and BAE shares. Anyone know who own Kalashnikov too?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok, who watched the programme? If you didn't you should have. It blew the whole man made global warming myth out of the water. I don't know if it's going to be repeated but if it is please watch it and get as many people as you can to also watch it. The main point was that the link between CO2 production and global warming is absolute rubbish and completely untrue. That means that all the anti-car brigade, particularly the anti 4x4 brigade, should just shut up and get on their bikes.

It's all political and a way of trying to control what we do and what we own. It's time we started to fight back and get some honesty back into reports on environment change.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

steveh said:


> .
> 
> It's all political and a way of trying to control what we do and what we own. It's time we started to fight back and get some honesty back into reports on environment change.


Yup I saw it. Confirmed what I've long believed. Since Communism went tits up all the Lefties need another cause. Ask yourself - if the planet has been around for X million years, how come it's only since 1989 that C02 (carbon is the building block of life) has been mooted as the end the planet? Excellent programme. But don't think it's going to change anything. There are too many powerful political forces with too much to lose by admitting the truth. How else are they going to justify "Green" taxes? I especially liked the revelation that the oceans and volcanos give off more c02 than anything puny humans could churn out. Better not tell Brown. He'll tax us for going swimming.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I watch it too - even greenpeace said its a load of crap.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> :roll: World famine please. (in 2 paragraphs)


OK.

*Para 1.

Many people in the western developed world eat too much and are fat as a result.*

Para 2.

*Many people in the undeveloped world do not get enough to eat and are thin as a result.*

Both factions blame this on poverty. One is most likely lying.

By a strange quirk many rich people in the western world demonstrate their wealth by being far too thin. (posh)

Conversely many emerging middle classes in the undeveloped world (such as the sub continent) express their new found wealth by being too fat.

Funny old world. And old it is. Circa 3.5 billion years according to the clever people.

We get an ice ags approx every 30,000 years. Last one was 10,000 years ago. The earth is constantly warming and cooling. Man is affecting this, but not as mach as the scaremongers may want us to believe.

99% of every species that has ever lived is now extinct.

Dinasaurs made 150 million years before exit stage left. We have 300,000 in the bag so far. We are not _that_ clever and should not confuse sophistication for superior intellect.

Nuclear power yeah [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Leg said:


> only wish it ran on leaded fucking petrol!


Oh .. and there's anothet F'ing political lie
(we governments are looking after you, the people)

A friend of mine who is a Consultant Neurologist at a London Teaching Hospital tells me that lead (breathed in ) cannot pass through the Blood/Brain barrier.
Lead can get to the brain through ingestion, but he says that
there has never been any scientific proof that lead does do damage.
Also the additives they have to put in to replace the lead are extremely
toxic.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

steveh said:


> Ok, who watched the programme? If you didn't you should have. It blew the whole man made global warming myth out of the water. I don't know if it's going to be repeated but if it is please watch it and get as many people as you can to also watch it. .


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Philr said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, who watched the programme? If you didn't you should have. It blew the whole man made global warming myth out of the water. I don't know if it's going to be repeated but if it is please watch it and get as many people as you can to also watch it. .


Thanks for that, I missed it.



HighTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > only wish it ran on leaded fucking petrol!
> ...


So I cant kill squirrels with leaded petrol? A more direct approach is required then. How about lead moulded into the shape of a bullet and propelled at breakneck speed at the squeeky little bastards heads?

Will that work? I know it isnt ingestion but its getting in there one way or another.

I fucking hate squirrels, and rabbits, furry little twats with their tidy little malteser style turds, fuck off already.


----------



## swinello (Jan 1, 2007)

isnt carbon heavier than air anyway,so when it gets out your exhaust and cools it falls to the ground and gets washed down the drain,whats the fuss? ive noticed lately the BBC are ramming it down or necks and telling us its gospel,there not impartial like they say they are,they should have stuck to playschool and the magic round about :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

today was the hottest it's been since 1866 so it was fucking hotter then so whats the issue :?

Also when Lord Nelson first joined the navy he kept a diary and travelled to the ice cap and recorded it's possitions etc and they are exactly where they were then as where they are now :?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/6439051.stm

Sca-moron's lot are going to be worse than the Bliar crew.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

There does not seem to be a political party with a realistic and sensible approach to this. We are doooomed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

so what do you think is going to happen? More and more people are opening their eyes to the facts about CO2. Ever since watching the program, ive just cringed at each news report about the government wanting to reduce co2, and adding extra taxes to aircraft, 4x4s etc....

is there any country out there who actually thinks Co2 has nothing to do with the increase in temperature? :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/cchonesty/
ePetition regarding this subject


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're missing the point. The government can use CO2 to drive extra tax revenues in the name of GREEN. Did the conservatives not announce yesterday they would increase the tax on aircraft if they come into power after the next election.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> so what do you think is going to happen? More and more people are opening their eyes to the facts about CO2. Ever since watching the program, ive just cringed at each news report about the government wanting to reduce co2, and adding extra taxes to aircraft, 4x4s etc....
> 
> is there any country out there who actually thinks Co2 has nothing to do with the increase in temperature? :?:


Not a direct answer to that but Oz and the States arent exactly rushing to comply with the Kyoto agreement. Imagine that conversation...

Bush - Ok guys from now on you cant drive 8 litre V8 pickups

Hillbilly yank - hyuck, hyuck Maister Boosh, what do y'all expect us to drive?

Bush - Electric cars

Click click of shotgun being cocked.........

So I reckon Bush needs to get the NRA to support the banning of guns before he does the environment thing, much safer all round, mainly as you have more chance or prying a Big Mac out of a yanks hands than his gun, and thats saying something cos they do like their big macs!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Ever since watching the program, ive just cringed at each news report about the government wanting to reduce co2, and adding extra taxes to aircraft, 4x4s etc....


I've been the same.

Al Gore was on TV this evening (Richard and Judy - don't ask!) and Richard Madeley challenged him about the programme last week and Gore basically tried to infer that all the scientists involved were in the pay of big business. :roll:

And on Today on Radio 4 this morning Cameron seemed a bit embarrassed when told that John Redwood has said on his blog that "A recent news item has told us visits to Mars by space probes detect â€œglobalâ€ warming there, but have not yet discovered the 4 x 4 s causing it". :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

steveh said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since watching the program, ive just cringed at each news report about the government wanting to reduce co2, and adding extra taxes to aircraft, 4x4s etc....
> ...


From what i heard the scientists wanted to remove their names from the doc but were told their funding would be taken away if they did :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6321351.stm
im sorry, but we were told Iraq DEFINITELY had weapons of mass destruction.
They say in this news article 


> Global climate change is "very likely" to have a human cause


Who pays the scientists wages? Government. They can make them say whatever they want them to say just to raise taxes so Mr Brown/Blair/Bush have extra cash to pay their debts....

its like a comedy sketch :?


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Jesus, we're all doomed :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The coldest winters in my memory were in the early 1980s.

I wonder if this coincidentally has something to do with Mount St Helens blowing it's top and pouring billions of tons of CO2 and ash into the atmosphere?

When scientists speak out against the perceived global warming, they are declared wrong, as was Charles Darwin when he announced his theory of evolution.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.channel4.com/science/microsi ... /more.html


----------

